# With tears in my eyes.



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We had a very sweet older puppy (7 months), Erich, that never got sold. Nothing wrong with him, just one of those things, he started getting older and people contacting us want 8 week old puppies. Anyhow, it was breaking my heart to see him sitting in a kennel.

A few weeks ago having dinner and talking to my aunt, she told us (hubby and I) that a co-worker of hers was looking for a dog, a big dog (no breed specific). We immediately thought of Erich. We told my aunt that if she thought they would make a great home, they could have Erich for free. I rather give him away and see him loved and spoiled than to wait any longer for the right home to come and give us $1500. Erich deserves the best!

Funny enough, the very next day after we told them they could have him, we received FOUR emails from people interested/wanting to buy him. :rofl: Too late!!!

They came a few days later and met Erich, of course they fell in love with him right away. :wub: He is such a sweet loving pup! And very handsome too. :wub:

I was just talking to my aunt and she said Erich (now Zeus) sleeps on the bed with his mommy and daddy now. And while mom and dad are at work, he gets to spend the day at grandma and grandpa's house. And that they take him on hikes every weekend. 

This brought tears to my eyes and I'm so happy for my little Erich/Zeus.

Here is a picture of Erich and his new mommy the day they met him. Are they cute or what??


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Such a nice story


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

What a great story! Gotta love a happy ending.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Great ending for all.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Great story...and Zeus is lovely!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

uppy:Very nice. Nice looking dog. Maybe we'll see his mommy on GSD Forum and get updates. Very good of you to honor your word.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice pic-they both look very happy


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

PaddyD said:


> Very good of you to honor your word.


My aunt knows this couple well, she even went to their wedding. So not only was I assured it would be a great home but that I would always hear about Zeus and see pictures of him and all. That to me is worth more than $1500.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Erich was a very lucky pup in both his new home and his first! He is a beautiful pup!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

And this folks, is a major factor in what makes a breeder reputable! Great story!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Ahhh, I love that! It always surprises me that people don't want slightly older pups.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

The last litter we had here we gave 2 of the pups away. My husband's uncle who has a beautiful 50 acre place in North Carolina really wanted a companion, so my husband drove Atlas up to him, it was a perfect fit. The other one was a longcoat and was a big sweetie. A guy who bought one of the brothers said one of his employees was looking for a GSD, she has a young son. She and her son came and met Aiko and it was love at first sight. They have had him a year this week and I get regular pics and updates. Like you, I'd rather see them in a great situation for a long happy life.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Such an uplifting story, and he was a gorgeous pup. Him and his new mommy look very happy together. :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone! Seeing him that happy makes it all worth while.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Gorgeous pup--it's hard to believe no one wanted him! Isn't it funny how things come in waves like that? No interest for months and months, then suddenly you get 5 potential homes? Glad it ended up well for everyone.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep, that is exactly how it is! If we would have had 20 puppies in the first litter we had early this year, we would have sold them all in a blink of an eye, we had so many people call. But then summer came... people go on vacation...


----------



## Woman's Best Friend (Nov 26, 2011)

what a sweet story. thank you for sharing. and yeah, what lilie said


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You sound like exactly what a breeder should be. I commend you on your strong ethics :thumbup:


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Great story, and very lucky pup 2 have had a wonderful home like yours and then 2 be given away 2 a home where he will be loved just as much. Great looking pup by the way.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Aww!!! I needed a happy ending story right now. Thanks for sharing it Carolina. Thats awesome. I'm glad you guys found him a loving home and he's happy. 

ETA: now i'm crying. lol.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing a wonderful story about a beautiful little guy. It's nice to have tears of happiness about something today.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

That is a wonderful story for a cold dark morning. Sounds like Erich got a home worth the wait.

Jake, our Borzoi was 11 months when we got him last November from a breeder because he has an underbite and could not be shown with his siblings and parents. The breeder loved him but felt sad that he was always left alone in a kennel most weekends when they were with the other dogs at shows. Now he lives in the house, has his own couch, goes on outings, and has Benny for a best friend. A GSD and a Borzoi are strange combo but it works. Jake lives to run and the other Benny loves to herd him back

We did not get Jake for free, (but only $500.00)
and we stay in touch with the breeder and even go to some local shows so he can see his siblings.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a beautiful story! It sounds like Zeus has found a loving home.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Great story and a beautiful pair they are! Geez, brought a few tears to my eyes too.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Tears here too. Carolina, you are truly a beautiful, selfless person. I wish there were more like you. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Tears here too. Carolina, you are truly a beautiful, selfless person. I wish there were more like you. Thank you for sharing!


 
Ditto this! You honored your word and looked for the dog's welfare over a buck. This is what an ethical breeder does.

Sounds like Erich has a great home.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all, he does have a great home! I love that she keeps in touch with me, she practically texts me every day with updates. :wub: Yesterday she told me he is being such a good boy  and then she thanked me for him again. :wub:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What a heart warming story! What a happy end to a new beginning for Zeus. Best of wishes for the new family.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

So happy to read this lovely happy ending... he is such a stunning boy. Have a long, happy, spoiled rotten life little man. :3


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What a heartwarming story!! I love his new name, very fitting. 

I got Koda for free too and he is very spoiled in our family just like my other 2 who passed away so suddenly.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

AAwwww...what a wonderful story. I'm so glad that Erich/Zeus has such a wonderful home. I'm sure as a breeder, you can only hope all your puppies find such loving, wonderful homes. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I should have given a quick glance at the whole post and seen the smilies, because I was waiting for the bad news all the time. I am so happy yours are joy tears!!!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

That was a very nice thing you did for that family. I also admire your integrity in giving the pup to them when the other monetary offers came along for him as well.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

I love this story.


----------

